# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Dryomia lichtensteini o agallas de las encinas.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes subo este nuevo tema que va relacionado con un diptero de la familia Cecidomyiidae y las encinas, ésta en particular es una Quercus ilex.

En el inicio subo un par de fotos.





Bueno compañeros seguirá.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (01-ago-2015),HUESITO (28-jul-2015),Los terrines (27-jul-2015),perdiguera (28-jul-2015),sergi1907 (27-jul-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo tres fotos más, he cogido una agalla la he cortado en dos y en un principio se ve esto.
Dentro de este bultito se encuentra protegida la larva del mosquito.








Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (01-ago-2015),HUESITO (29-jul-2015),Los terrines (28-jul-2015),perdiguera (28-jul-2015),willi (28-jul-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas vuelvo a subir unas fotos donde se puede ver la larva de este díptero que esta ampliamente distribuido por la península.










Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (01-ago-2015),HUESITO (30-jul-2015),Los terrines (30-jul-2015),perdiguera (30-jul-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros para acabar el tema subo unas fotos aislada de la larva, a mi opinión las fotos no mejora las anteriores pero en este caso está aislada de su correspondiente agalla la cual han provocado mediante su alimentación.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (01-ago-2015),HUESITO (01-ago-2015),Los terrines (30-jul-2015),perdiguera (30-jul-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Francisco, las fotos impresionantes.
¿Me podrías decir con cuantos aumentos has hecho las fotos y el tamaño de la larva?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Claro que sí, la fotos las he realizado con 400x o 400 aumentos es el máximo que tiene el estereomicroscopio, la larva tendría aproximadamente 500 micrómetros osea 0.5 milímetros.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

perdiguera (30-jul-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias, medio milímetro, a simple vista quizás se podría ver un puntito.

----------

frfmfrfm (30-jul-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Muchas fracias fr. Estas consiguiendo que temas de los que antes pasaba me intriguen sobremanera. ¡A mi edad, hay que j........

----------

frfmfrfm (01-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Coincido, yo en un principio sólo miraba los hilos que trataban sobre aves, que me encantan, pero reconozco que este tema y otros son muy interesantes.

----------

frfmfrfm (02-ago-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias compañeros ya os digo que es un mundo muy interesante y para todos los que nos gusta la naturaleza es un plus.
Ya mucha gente tanto en el trabajo como en la familia me llaman el de los bichos  :Big Grin: 
Un abrazo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (02-ago-2015)

----------

